# Need advice



## autumnprairie (Apr 11, 2014)

My doe went into labor earlier today pull the buck because it only presented one leg. He is fine about 930 945 the other water broke and still has not delivered ( she did pass a complete placenta about 35 -45 mins before that. She won't let me look or check


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2014)

autumnprairie said:


> My doe went into labor earlier today pull the buck because it only presented one leg. He is fine about 930 945 the other water broke and still has not delivered ( she did pass a complete placenta about 35 -45 mins before that. She won't let me look or check


404 am still no kid but still feels full and still won't let me check her. Other than the normal goo it looks ok


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My exp. had been that once the afterbirth comes that's it. No more babies.
If you had to pull very hard to get the baby out then I would do whatever I had to in order to monitor her temp.  There could be some damage to the uterus or other areas involved.
As for her feeling and looking still full, it may take some time to go down.
As long as she is eating and drinking and not running a temp and otherwise acting normal I would not worry.
I put my girls in a stall when they kid. That way I can do what ever I need to easily.  I put eye hooks in the wall in case I need to tie them for a procedure they may not like.  I want to do it quickly and with least amount of wrestling.  Hope all goes well for you and the goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Hope all is well with your goat!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2014)

All is well she only had one a buckling and woke up to Bambi having her doeling in the 2nd picture


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They look great.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!!!!


----------

